# Volunteering whilst on tourist visa



## KarenVG (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi

Hope this isn't in the wrong forum! As we plan to apply for an onshore partner visa in September, my partner will have at least 3 months before he is allowed to work, whilst he waits for the bridging visa to kick in.

He wants to make the most of this time and do some unpaid volunteering work. Does anyone know if this is allowed on a 3 month tourist visa? We don't want to do anything that may jeopardise our chance of having the partner visa approved.

Cheers!!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

It can be done but their are strick rules around it as in it has been a volunteer job that an Australian would not get paid for.

As in if it was a volunteer job for admin work, IT, sales etc the answer would most likely be no because Australian's are paid for those jobs. However if the job is something like volunteering to read at the local primary school then he could do that because Australian's don't get paid for that job (or they didn't when my sister in law did it).


----------



## KarenVG (Feb 21, 2015)

I see. So volunteering in order to get work experience will be out of the question. Well maybe he can at least try to find a volunteer job with a charity. 
Volunteering Opportunities in Australia | SEEK Volunteer seems to have plenty of volunteer positions.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Charity is fine but to get work experience generally not.


----------



## KarenVG (Feb 21, 2015)

Agreed. It would be just to show that he wasn't sitting on his bum for 3 months  And to help him practice English, feel more integrated, etc.


----------

